
Ask HN: Features that are must to have in your text editor for web development - thamizhan2611
What are some of the awesome features does your text editor have which makes you productive and lets you ship things faster.<p>I have been using vim for a while and interested to know what others are using and their adoption :)<p>Apologies if this is not the right place to post this kind of question!
======
ponyous
Old feature: Good shortcuts for editing text. Talking about vim's grammar to
select/move/delete/add... edit text in general. Not sure how the rest of the
editors can rely on few CTRL-something commands and using mouse so much.

New feature: I do a bit of work in Visual Studio as well, and I really like AI
backed code completion. It results in less navigation when selecting items
from code completion list.

Edit: I missed the line where you speak about VIM. My favourite changes in my
setup in VIM in last couple of years fall in 2 categories, terminal stuff
moved into vim if it fits nicely (lazygit, fzf...) and another category that
helps me use all the features of the editor.

    
    
      LazyGit integration - popup window with basic git stuff.
      LazyDocker - same thing but I am almost not using it at all
      kreskij/vim-reminder-tips - Gives me tips about custom shortcuts I set up in vim
      liuchengxu/vim-which-key - Gives me a nice menu for doing different common things (such as run tests for current file, open documentation, all other leader key commands)
    

Overall, if I had to pick one thing it would be LazyGit. It's so good!

~~~
thamizhan2611
That's good to know :) Thanks. Yeah visual studio does seem to be nice with
some insane features. With that being said, do you have a list of must have
features in your editor

For example:

\- Terminal kind interface part of the editor which keeps providing feedback
in terms of any changes \- Ability to version control your files (git
commit/diff/abort) without leaving the editor \- Any resources you could point
me to that would be great which talks improving developer workflow with vim?

EDIT: I think you seem to have answered while I was writing my reply

